# starting a relationship with someone with depression



## purplelemon (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm new to this forum and was wondering if this was worth posting, but I do appreciate it if anyone can give me some insight.

I met a guy a couple of weeks ago and although I didn't expect to keep in touch with him, it turns out that we've been contacting each other almost every day up till now since the day we met. I don't necessarily have romantic feelings for him yet, but I do find him attractive.

He told me the other day (very casually) that he had depression. He's been taking medication for the past seven years and he seems very comfortable about talking about it (which I thought was pretty cool). It took me off guard, but at the same time, I already sort of knew he had that kind of tendency.

The funny thing is, the ideal boyfriend in my head is the carefree type but in reality, I find myself being attracted to introverts who seem to have a bit of nervous characteristics. Maybe it's because it's a quality I find in myself, and no matter how much I dislike it, I'm used to it, and I know how to deal with it.

I do get along with the carefree type too, but it sometimes stresses me out because their easygoing quality sometimes turn into irresponsibility or lack of punctuality etc.

So my question is, considering the fact that I'm a nervous person myself and may have a tendency towards developing depression in the future, is it still a good idea to date someone that I know is dealing with depression?

I know anyone can develop depression and I probably wouldn't break up with anyone just because he got depressed but it seems to me that starting a relationship with someone who already has depression is something different.

I'm not dating this guy now and I feel like I should just go with the flow but I wanted to hear some objective opinions before I start having romantic feelings for him.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Would you date a person who has hight blood pressure? Or diabetes? Or allergies?

Depression is just another disease that can often be controlled by medication, just like those I've mentioned above.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Biggest issue with depression is the willingness to take ownership of the problem and not dumping it on anyone else.

I suffered from depression for many years before seeking help. I chose to fix this without meds but am not against them.

My depression does at times put a strain on my family but we've come up with strategies to work around it. I'm VERY proactive when it comes to my mental health.


----------

